# Flashing Windows



## brook (Jul 19, 2007)

I have a 1 year old Dell Inspiron with Windows 8.1.

A few days ago the icons on my front page and top bar started flashing. People thought it might be my monitor so I made sure everything was plugged in tight.

After awhile when I would start typing the page would flash off and return with nothing on it. When I would try to write an email a box would appear asking me if I would like to leave the page. I could not get rid of this box. I would have to quit and try later when it might work.

I don't know what to do.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Are you getting your video through your GPU or your motherboard? Do you have a secondary monitor near by?

What email client are you using?


----------



## brook (Jul 19, 2007)

Motherboard.

NO.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

You would have to test this by trying a different monitor. If you get the same behavior when plugged into a different monitor then, and you are plugging the monitor into the onboard VGA and not a separate video card, then the video chip on your motherboard is failing. You can get video card and try that.


----------



## brook (Jul 19, 2007)

The two technicians I talked to at computer stores thought it was probably being caused by a virus. Could that be the problem?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

To Trouble shoot a computer problem you must go through a set of checks and Balances to eliminate the obvious first. 
So, borrow a friends monitor and hook it up. If you still get the behavior, try updating your Video Driver, still get the problem, install a video card, still get the problem then you may have a virus.


----------

